# want to migrate from India to Europian countries



## tushar.karambelkar (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I am an Indian. I want to move to europian countries for job and for settling there only. Currently I am working with a software company in India as an Sr. Executive - Accounts. I have done my graduation in commerce (accounts, finance and taxation) Can anyone tell me - 
1) good place to move in Europe for job in accountancy/ finance field
2) any website guiding for the same.

My foremost intention to migrate is - 

1) live a better and peaceful life.

2) Better jobs with better pay

3) good standard of living.

4) value for money and work

5) good natural life.


Any suggestions would really help me a lot.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

tushar.karambelkar said:


> 1) live a better and peaceful life.
> 
> 2) Better jobs with better pay
> 
> ...


Australia


----------

